# Solution?



## bravorenovations (Apr 14, 2017)

This roof was built for a customer of mine with no prints and for cheap. It screams problems to me with such a small funnel from 1600sqft of roofs. Home is in PA. So snow and ice is a huge concern. Homeowner does not want tpo on front of home. He wants only shingles. I don't think it can be done right. I propose to change structure to separate one of the roofs to allow it own gutter. Any other ideas?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Southern Roof Ops (Mar 14, 2017)

*Sheet metal solutions for shingle roofs*

You could install a snow pan at the bottom intersection you are concerned with regarding snow and ice. A snow pan is a large metal pan typically made from more than one piece of sheet metal due to slope changes, which is assembled and soldered in place. Then the pan is held in place with cleats folded into the 1/2" lip you fold into the pan. If I am not communicating clear enough, you may reference the SMACNA Architectural Sheet Metal Manual Seventh Edition for other ideas. I recommend page 6.10 (flat seam roofs). Call if you wish to discuss further. (704)201-7400


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

bravorenovations said:


> This roof was built for a customer of mine with no prints and for cheap. It screams problems to me with such a small funnel from 1600sqft of roofs. Home is in PA. So snow and ice is a huge concern. Homeowner does not want tpo on front of home. He wants only shingles. I don't think it can be done right. I propose to change structure to separate one of the roofs to allow it own gutter. Any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think replacing it should be the only option and take a decision based upon the customer's budget, climate of the pace and how durable does the customer want it to be. Doing a patch work may spoil it.


----------

